# "Newer" vinyl shutters



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Never had any failure (to my knowledge) painting vinyl shutters in the past. Need to paint some that are 7 years old, fading and never been painted. They are black and will go back Regal Select black. Google search for Paint Talk threads has me thinking I may need to wash, wipe down with denatured alcohol (or other solvent), prime with Stix then topcoat 2 coats with RS. Has anybody had bonding issues with shutters less than 10 years old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Depending on how badly the sun beat them up.

I will clean older unpainted ones. I haven't primed the plastic ones, Regal Select directly on them.

If sun beaten then we do prime, tint the primer as close to the color as we can. Either a real good oil or a gripper primer of some sort.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Those exposed. Up in the air are liable to be dull. I'd put the finish right on em
If they happen to be under cover. A porch maybe. And they are still shiny and hard maybe I'd prime em

Mine were black. A few years old. Painted em a blue-grey. Probably a-100. But I don't remember. I dusted em off and painted em. They're still solid. Been quite a few years now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If I had to paint newer plastic shutters, I would use the XIM Plastic and Vinyl primer on them. Too many are labeled as unpaintable now in the stores. Might be easier just to get new ones if they are a standard size.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

There are actually shutters that will not hold paint. I ran into this a few years ago, tried every type of primer I could get my hands on and they would peel almost in a whole sheet. 0 adhesion Sitx, XIM, SWP bonding primer.

I can't remember the difference to be honest, but finally found an explanation online its a different compound iirc not vinyl. I spent hours researching it but short version there are two different types.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I use more glo on vinyl.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

straight_lines said:


> There are actually shutters that will not hold paint. I ran into this a few years ago, tried every type of primer I could get my hands on and they would peel almost in a whole sheet. 0 adhesion Sitx, XIM, SWP bonding primer.
> 
> I can't remember the difference to be honest, but finally found an explanation online its a different compound iirc not vinyl. I spent hours researching it but short version there are two different types.



Don't have the link, but an older thread here on Paint Talk (seems like you were involved) made reference to polypropylene and polystyrene with the latter actually being paintable IIRC. 

Were you able to tell there was no adhesion right away or was it some time later that it peeled? I've probably painted well over a hundred over the years with no problems that I'm aware of, but these being only 7 years old had me thinking they could possibly be the unpaintable type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

They're only lightly faded. The house is 7 years old, but new to a repeat client of mine. She wants entryway and shutters looking as new as possible.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Look on the back of the shutter. It should specify if it's non-paintable. If there's no specification, ( not even a manufacturer's stamp), and it's a dark gray color on the back that was previously painted, you're ok. If there's no specification and it was a stock color that was never painted, it's a gamble, but a plastic/vinyl primer will increase your odds of paint adhering.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and as mentioned, may be cheaper to buy new.

At least price out new ones and compute price of repaint (wash, wipe with solvent, prime, paint two coats), and the longevity of re-paint vs new ones.

Yes sometimes matching a decorative style may be impossible, but that all goes into the consideration.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

radio11 said:


> Don't have the link, but an older thread here on Paint Talk (seems like you were involved) made reference to polypropylene and polystyrene with the latter actually being paintable IIRC.
> 
> Were you able to tell there was no adhesion right away or was it some time later that it peeled? I've probably painted well over a hundred over the years with no problems that I'm aware of, but these being only 7 years old had me thinking they could possibly be the unpaintable type.
> 
> ...


Yup that sounds familiar. You could always test adhesion, I would apply and wait 24 hrs and see. You will know if there is a problem, it will pull off in big pieces.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

straight_lines said:


> Yup that sounds familiar. You could always test adhesion, I would apply and wait 24 hrs and see. You will know if there is a problem, it will pull off in big pieces.



Gonna do a test (with and without primer) this Mon or Tues. Never had a problem with vinyl shutters and not sure why these have me nervous. Hopefully just over thinking it right now. Any adhesion problems I'll have to sell her on new ones anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

